# SMOK H-PRIV



## MunG (30/5/16)

Heya Guys,

I would like to know if anyone has stock of the H-Priv, or getting any soon.

Regards


----------



## Franky (30/5/16)

Only place I've seen it is at The Vape Shop.

http://vapeshop.co.za/batteries/SMOK-H-PRIV-220W-TC#all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite (30/5/16)

We just received our stock. Will be up by noon today www.atomixvapes.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/5/16)

We have the white in stock.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/smok-h-priv-220w-mod-only-white

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite (30/5/16)

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/smok-hpriv-220w-tc-full-kit

Full kit is up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

I don't care that people hate Smok but damn this mod is a looker! 
The only better looking mod IMO is the Sig 213 and even that's debatable

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MunG (30/5/16)

I don't know,

The Sig looks, ou balie hahaha
The price is also ouch.
Mods change like toilet paper these days so I don't think its worth spending that much

Smok has had some hit and miss agreed, I have a Coupor plus, and it has been one of the only mods never giving me any troubles.


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

MunG said:


> I don't know,
> 
> The Sig looks, ou balie hahaha
> The price is also ouch.
> ...



I only have 2 Smok tanks and a Koopor Mini all by Smok. Not one issues with either so far, touch wood.
My only gripe with Smok is their blatant lie regarding Firmware upgrades being possible via the USB port.

"ou ballie" lol I'm going to use that everytime I feel like I should have bought the Sig 213

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MunG (30/5/16)

Hahaha,

It is a major bummer on FW upgrades, but however, there has not been a need too.
I mean it does not fire as well as a cuboid does or a DNA because damn those chips are killer.

I suppose I will be the reviewer here for this device, I like bells and whistles and my collection sis getting out of hand hahaha

I can say one thing, with Sig you will get quality, however every manufacturer has there up and downs.

I will check out the SIG when I have a chance, the Smok just looks so Smexy I would be scared to take it anywhere though.
As black goes they chip fast. I am about to custom my cuboid soon


----------



## Greyz (30/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I only have 2 Smok tanks and a Koopor Mini all by Smok. Not one issues with either so far, touch wood.
> My only gripe with Smok is their blatant lie regarding Firmware upgrades being possible via the USB port.





MunG said:


> Hahaha,
> 
> It is a major bummer on FW upgrades, but however, there has not been a need too.
> I mean it does not fire as well as a cuboid does or a DNA because damn those chips are killer.
> ...



Please, I'm actually begging here, give us a review once you have the Smok H-Priv. I ordered mine and it will still be another 2.5 weeks at the least before I get it. I really want to see an local review as all the ones I watched on TY sing it's praises - I just find it hard to trust the review when the reviewer received the device free. I'd much prefer a review by someone that's spent their hard earned cash on the mod.
The Black and Red colour scheme is uber "Smexy" (I saw what you did there). I watched a review by this french guy and since then I was sold. 

I received all the hardware needed to do the firmware upgrade on Koopor products and the .bin file for the 60W mini. So by Wednesday I'd either have upgraded my mini or I will have an 18650 battery holder/paper weight "p


----------

